# My Wheel came!



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My wheel came and is spread all over the living room floor. They said it takes 1/2 hr to assemble but they didn't mean a continuous half hour! First thing I had to do was glue a leg in a hole and now I have to let the glue dry. It ain't instant glue, neither. Then I had to pound some rods into another piece and now I have to bolt that to the part with the leg glued in, except the glue ain't dry so I can't.

I had to call Alice at the post office and tell her to send my box out. (The carrier left me a pink slip in the box yesterday saying I had a package that needed to be signed for.) I had to hike down to the box this morning to put the signed pink slip in the box and the goats went with me. (1/2 mile trek). They like the winter grass down by the creek. Then had to wait for the delivery (between 11:30 and 1:00 they always say). Had to sneak away without goats seeing me cause some of them would have been trying to eat the box and some of them would have been wanting to hop on my plastic sled and have me pull them and all 12 would have been trying to be the closest to Mom and underfoot. Then I hauled the box home and unwrapped everything. Now I wait for the glue to dry.

Reckon I'll go bottle feed kids and feed the geese and ducks and dogs(have to pen the does in the garden or they'll be eating the birds' food and the dogs' food. Then I'll feed daughter who ate late breakfast but hasn't popped out for lunch yet. Then I'll answer some questions on the poultry board. Then I have to milk, bring kids inside to the kennel in the bathroom, feed the kids, feed me.........

How long do you think that glue will take to dry? :whistlin:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Put a fan on it. Blow on it. Stick it by the oven or stove.  Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It is a Baynes and do you really want pix of it spread over the living room floor? LOL

Did the chores and everybody is fed to my satisfaction, if not to theirs. Guess I should go clean the kitchen?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)




----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh! Happy New Wheel Day, Cyngbaeld!

I am so excited for you.
yes, go clean the kitchen and then come back and check the glue again. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!!! How very exciting for you. I'm so lucky I never have had to put a wheel together. I think the waiting would kill me. Yes, lots of pictures of the whole thing, every step. We have to be able to feel your angst, your excitement, frustrations, your excitement, your joy, your excitement, etc....... We want all the gory details. Besides it uses up the time while you wait for glue to dry. Are you going to have to glue and wait for other parts too?

So exciting!!! Can't wait until it's together and you get to begin spinning.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

LOL, I have slaved away for well over an hour, didn't think to do more pix. Don't have video capacity. Still am not done but my back is screaming "stop" so I will finish in the morning when I'm fresh. I think 1/2 hr assembly time is the best ever time for the guy who does this for a living, not the time for me who has to stop and think what each part might be and how it goes together!

Susan, I am NW of Lexington and about 15 miles from the big Bastrop fire of last yr (as the crow flies or the fire burns.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That "half hour assembly" made me giggle when I read it the first time.
Those are the code words for frustration, in my experience.
You are being smart, waiting til your mind is fresh in the morning.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

WOOHOO!!! I know what you mean by goats following as mine do also...everywhere if I let them out. That is 1 Beautiful wheel even if its not all together yet...CONGRATS!!! Now with all you do where are you going to find time to spin??? I know as I am busy as a bee also but no little children to chase but lots of everything to do around here before getting snow. I am originally from Brownwood Texas but been in Kansas for almost 20 yrs. I still miss Texas but make it down every once in a while...CONGRATS! again and have fun...yes pictures are so much fun to see.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

TAA DAA!!!!










I present to you "Josephina" ! She will, in due time, receive a few coats of oil, but for now, she is what she is.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Susan, I'd love to meet you, next time you come down this way!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome, Josephina!
Isn't she lovely.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

She's so nice! Will the oil protect her well enough? Will it transfer to your fiber as you spin? <Can you tell I know nothing of spinning and wheels?>


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Josephina how lovely! Will you keep her natural color or are you. Going to add a stain? She is very nice just as she is IMHO


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm just going to put on a protective oil coating. That tends to darken the wood a little, but I like the light color, so won't stain it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

She's lovely! You're a great builder too. Pitchy, look out!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cyng - I didn't know they had caught you down in this friendly forum.

Now I'm going to have to check in more to see what you make on Josephina. I'm so happy for you to have her, and congratulations on getting her together.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, Callieslamb.

Angie, somehow I seem to have strayed from the livestock forums. LOL Now I need some fiber animal, doncha know.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Is it JO-sephina or the latino soft H - HO sephina?


I was wondering that too!
In my mind I read the spanish pronunciation, from living in NM for so long.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

"Yo-se-fina". More of a Slavic pronunciation. 
This is my third try today:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks! This came from Spinning Bunny where I ordered the wheel. It was included. Not my favorite colors but will do to learn on. GAM sent me some lovely stuff to work with next and I got some fleece from another friend. I've been promised a llama fleece and I'm thinking of spinning the Pyrs, LOL. I'd love to get some Texas Angora goat wethers some day. Maybe a wooly sheep or three?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Check you out! Making yarn, day 1.
Thanks for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG look at you go!!! Great job Cyngbaeld!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I won't pretend to know anything about your wheel, so if you're happy, that's all that matters. But I do like your sofa.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WOOHOO! 

A wheel! 
Yarn!

And a cool name! 

Yippee!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

LOL, thanks, Charleen. I'm hoping to find time/energy to reupholster it. I got it at a local second hand store.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Cyngbaeld , do you paint pictures of predators to repel them from your bird pens?
Maybe prop that in the window and it would keep the coyotes away. :teehee:

That is a powerful painting.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

:run: she is going to be after everyones fiber...haha just kidding ...GREAT JOB!!! your first day and spinning already... dont ya just love knowing your making your own yarn??? I love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I knew you could do it, just didn't know you'd be this good this fast. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Angie. I didn't think it would be this fun either.


----------

